Ask HN: How do I break into Product management role? - wpmoradi
======
wpmoradi
Currently a junior employee at a mid stage start up and was wondering if any
of you have insights on how someone can break into a product management role.

~~~
sebg
How many product managers have you spoken to and / or done an information
interview with?

